

50 million messages per second - on a single machine - vetler
http://letitcrash.com/post/20397701710/50-million-messages-per-second-on-a-single-machine

======
scubaguy
48 cores and 128GB of memory and all messages are passed in the same JVM. So
illustrates that Akka makes vertical scaling easy (is it really easier for
complex cases?). But that doesn't translate for people who are trying to scale
horizontally; They deal with other kind of synchronization problems.

